# 8N side distributor tractor bounces up & down (shudders) when moving forward.



## 8n_guy (Mar 19, 2017)

As the title states, my 8N Ford tractor is beginning to bounce up and down as it moves forward, not pulling any load. I am thinking my clutch is slipping. Any thoughts regarding how to check this out and what to do to fix this problem?


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Were we discussing some car or truck doing this then a disintegrating clutch pad would come to mind. In addition, anything going round-go-round which has lost a 'chunk' from the round part might/could yield a bouncie hop - say for example a flywheel. Possibly even a throw-out bearing or maybe even oil on the clutch pad.

I know, not a very definitive answer, but at least it might get "stuff" flowing toward a real "8N answer" from those who might have a better perspective.

Once again, any takers? - Joe -


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello 8n_guy,

There is a small drain hole in the bottom side of the clutch housing with a cotter pin in it. Wiggle the cotter pin to ensure that the drain hole is open. You may have a plugged drain and some oil pooled in the clutch housing?? This oil (leakage) can be from the rear main seal of the engine or from the input shaft seal of the transmission. Clutches can get "grabby" if there is oil on the clutch disc. If the drain hole is plugged, run a small wire up alongside the cotter pin to open the drain. 

If the drain is open, I suspect that you will have to split the tractor and replace clutch, pilot bearing, and throwout bearing.


----------



## 8n_guy (Mar 19, 2017)

BigT said:


> Hello 8n_guy,
> 
> There is a small drain hole in the bottom side of the clutch housing with a cotter pin in it. Wiggle the cotter pin to ensure that the drain hole is open. You may have a plugged drain and some oil pooled in the clutch housing?? This oil (leakage) can be from the rear main seal of the engine or from the input shaft seal of the transmission. Clutches can get "grabby" if there is oil on the clutch disc. If the drain hole is plugged, run a small wire up alongside the cotter pin to open the drain.
> 
> If the drain is open, I suspect that you will have to split the tractor and replace clutch, pilot bearing, and throwout bearing.


Thanks for the input. I thought it may be the clutch.


----------



## 8n_guy (Mar 19, 2017)

Just a follow up: I readjusted the clutch (had NOT been done in years prior to my owning it) and the bucking problem went away. The clevis pin for the lever had a lot of wear on it from crud encrusting the throwout lever. I replaced the pin. Works well now.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Excellent news.  👏👍

Joe


----------

